# Walnut leaves to control ants?



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Black walnut trees exude a substance called juglone, which does kill off some other plants. It is present in highest amounts in the roots, new leaves, and nut husks. But, I have not seen it repel or kill ants. I have walnut trees all over my property, and some my hives are within the drip line of these trees. Those hives have the same amount of ants as those that are not beneath the trees. To be fair, I have never placed a twig inside of the hives. But, I can say that this fall a layer of fallen leaves and nut husks left by squirrels on top of the hives did not repel the ants.


----------



## jwhiteker (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, thanks for the reply Chemguy. I do have lots of respect for the long-time beekeeper who swears by this practice. I just cannot find anything in the scientific journals to back it up. It's an interesting aspect though. I wonder how many people in the past have had a hard time with gardening in the vicinity of walnut trees. I love to learn! I'm almost 40 and still going to school trying to figure out what I want to do when I grow up


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I have read that black walnut extract is used by some to worm livestock (pigs and horses). I do not know if there have been any objective studies done. I do know that the juglone I mentioned has been used in research because of its ability to generate free radicals. As for the gardening I can say, based on personal experience, that tomato plants, blueberry bushes and some pines do not grow well near black walnuts.


----------

